# Scite UTF8 и русский

## jodaka

локаль utf8 может кто знает, что нужно в scite подкрутить, чтобы можно было по-русски читать/писать?

Если конкретно, то меня интересуют следующие настройки:

```

code.page=

character.set=

LC_CTYPE=

chars.accented=

font.base=

```

У кого работает с русским, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигом!

----------

## devil_ua

 *jodaka wrote:*   

> локаль utf8 может кто знает, что нужно в scite подкрутить, чтобы можно было по-русски читать/писать?
> 
> Если конкретно, то меня интересуют следующие настройки:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

А это что за зверь?

могу тока подсказать что писать

```

code.page= 866 

character.set= utf-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

chars.accented=

font.base= 

```

по поводу font.base - это наверное шрифт

chars.accented - невкурсе что это

----------

## jodaka

 *devil_ua wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А это что за зверь?
> 
> могу тока подсказать что писать
> ...

 

Прикольно  давать ответы на вопросы которыми вы не совсем владеете   :Smile: 

для справки - скайт это редактор такой на базе scintilla.

```
emerge -v scite
```

2devil_ua: ваши советы мне не подходят в виду того, что большинство приведенных настроек некорректны, кроме пожалуй LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"...

2All: Ещё раз обращаюсь к тем, у кого скайт настроен и работает именно в линуксе и именно в локали UTF8 с русскими буквами поделиться кофигом.

----------

## devil_ua

```

code.page=0

character.set=204

LC_CTYPE=ru_RU.UTF-8

```

Помоему так

Покрайней мере у меня русский есть  :Smile: 

----------

## jodaka

 *devil_ua wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> code.page=0
> ...

 

ну да, да, в дефолтном конфиге такие значения для русского и прописаны, однако это лишь какая то полумера.

Задача: есть проект, который я писал раньше под виндой (все файлы в cp1251). С помощью iconv я конвертнул все файлы в UTF-8 после чего смог их открыть и прочитать/написать русские надписи с помощью cream (надстройка над vim) и screem.

Я не могу понять, почему и в сream и в screem русский нормально отображается, а если открыть этот же файл в scite - получаем фигню (куча пробелов и мусора на месте русского текста)

что я делаю не так?

----------

## devil_ua

 *jodaka wrote:*   

>  *devil_ua wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> code.page=0
> ...

 

Смотря как ты перекодировал

Я всезда делаю так

```

iconv -f cp1251 -t utf-8 -o newfilename filename

```

А по поводу vim'a то он умеет перекодировать

А у тебя gtk собран с unicode support ?

что у тебя по поводу шрифтов в .gtkrc ?

Ты вкурсе что для unicode надо что бы там было не font=, а fontset=

----------

## jodaka

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Смотря как ты перекодировал
> 
> Я всезда делаю так
> ...

 

аналогично я делал. Да и не в этом дело. Все остальные проги нормально могут читать/писать перекодированные файлы, один только scite выделывается.

 *Quote:*   

> А у тебя gtk собран с unicode support ?

 

у меня всё собрано с поддержкой юникода

 *Quote:*   

> что у тебя по поводу шрифтов в .gtkrc ? Ты вкурсе что для unicode надо что бы там было не font=, а fontset=

 

такого файла у меня нет вообще (соответственно и настроек никаких в нем нет)

Что там нужно прописать? поделись пожалуйста примерчиком

----------

## devil_ua

 *jodaka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> такого файла у меня нет вообще (соответственно и настроек никаких в нем нет)
> 
> Что там нужно прописать? поделись пожалуйста примерчиком

 

```

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

include "/usr/share/themes/Industrial/gtk/gtkrc"

style "user-font"

{

  fontset="-monotype-arial-medium-r-normal-*-*-140-*-*-p-*-iso10646-1"

}

widget_class "*" style "user-font"

include "/home/devil/.gtkrc.mine"

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

```

----------

## jodaka

создал такой файл, внес все вышеописанные строки (разумеется пути я подправил), однако как скайт не понимал русский, так и не понимает

----------

## devil_ua

 *jodaka wrote:*   

> создал такой файл, внес все вышеописанные строки (разумеется пути я подправил), однако как скайт не понимал русский, так и не понимает

 

А вам сильно актуально пользоваться только SCITE ?

Есть куча других хороших редакторов  :Smile: 

Нампример VIM  :Smile: 

----------

## jodaka

ну вообще-то - да. Если бы мне скайт не был так сильно нужен я бы и не парился с ним столько времени. Привычка - страшная штука. Я им под виндой пользовался года 3 наверное. У него подсветка синтаксиса для перла - самая классная из всех, что я когда либо видел.

Кстати есть такой монстр, как Komodo 3.x (там движок тот-же, что и в скайте), так вот он может нормально читать/писать файлы с русским языком. 

а сейчас приходится пользоваться cream (поскольку гольный vim меня совсем не прикалывает)

----------

